# A New Mystery Disease



## lalam (Mar 19, 2007)

Morgellons is a new mysterious disease that is spreading worldwide although most of the cases are currently occuring in the United States.

Symptoms:
 The most striking symptoms of Morgellons are lesions and coloured fibers growing out of them. These fibers can be pulled out with much force however this does not seem to stop further growth. Itching occurs which can so strong that some Morgellon sufferes have been reported to have committed suicide. 

What It Is:
 This disease is currently not yet recognized as a new generic disease. Most patients are told by their doctor to visit a psychiatrist.     

Some Pictures:
*www.dpref.com/fibers/fib1.jpg
*www.dpref.com/fibers/fib-6A.jpg
*www.dpref.com/burrows/b2.jpg

Source


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

ohhhh!! thats not a good news ....
thanks for Post


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank God I am not in US.....


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 24, 2007)

wat is this disease?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 24, 2007)

even am hearing for the 1st time.....wat is this?

hope it doesn't have ne *alien* origins....


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 28, 2007)

"Morgellons" or "Morgellons disease" is a multisystem disorder. symptoms r right which LALAM stated, with no causing organism known n no diagnostic criteria, it is dangerous. it is termed as delusional parasitosis. 

One good news is that this disease has been succesfully treated with PIMOZIDE, a antipsychotic drug.

Tight lines...screaming drag


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 28, 2007)

keep away from India.Every thing come first in U.S.A its technology or disease 


*www.dpref.com/fibers/fib1.jpg
*www.dpref.com/fibers/fib-6A.jpg
*www.dpref.com/burrows/b2.jpg


----------



## eddie (Mar 28, 2007)

It has no origin guys. This is just cooked up by some attention mongerers.
*www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/weblog/comments/2459

If this Morgellons is true then this is a real disease as well
*improbable.com/2006/11/14/a-good-hard-cry/


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 28, 2007)

No outsourcing to India please


----------



## ds_rajat (Mar 28, 2007)

I am feeling sick. And I am sure new diseases will come each & every year due to rapid weather change.


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 29, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> It has no origin guys. This is just cooked up by some attention mongerers.
> *www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/weblog/comments/2459
> 
> If this Morgellons is true then this is a real disease as well
> *improbable.com/2006/11/14/a-good-hard-cry/



don't laugh much...what i posted from recent dermatology journal,
the disease is termed as delusional parasitosis
if ya go by the name it has got two part...one is the infection which seems to be parasitic in origin...other one is delusion...psychology

good news is it has been treated well...
no news of outsourcing as of now...
n abt the disease ya mentioned in that link...i'll check it with my friends at RIMS and AIIMS
tight lines...


----------



## eddie (Mar 29, 2007)

saikibryan said:
			
		

> don't laugh much...what i posted from recent dermatology journal,
> the disease is termed as delusional parasitosis
> if ya go by the name it has got two part...one is the infection which seems to be parasitic in origin...other one is delusion...psychology
> 
> ...


 I was not laughing earlier but now I really want to. Dude you don't just go around dividing disease names and inferring their meaning. Delusional Parasitosis means the condition where a person is under a delusion that he/she is suffering from a parasitic disease. It is not half delusion and half parasitic in origin. It doesn't work like that. Period.

As far as it being treated well. It has been treated well by giving people antipsychotics. Antipsychotics have NO Anti-Parasitic or Antibiotic or Antiviral characteristics. These drugs are stabilising the thoughts of these patients thus treating their misconceptions of having a disease and are not acting against any disease causing organism. Why don't you check with your "friends at RIMS and AIIMS" as to what they think about delusional parasitosis and antipsychotics.


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 29, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> I was not laughing earlier but now I really want to. Dude you don't just go around dividing disease names and inferring their meaning. Delusional Parasitosis means the condition where a person is under a delusion that he/she is suffering from a parasitic disease. It is not half delusion and half parasitic in origin. It doesn't work like that. Period.
> 
> As far as it being treated well. It has been treated well by giving people antipsychotics. Antipsychotics have NO Anti-Parasitic or Antibiotic or Antiviral characteristics. These drugs are stabilising the thoughts of these patients thus treating their misconceptions of having a disease and are not acting against any disease causing organism. Why don't you check with your "friends at RIMS and AIIMS" as to what they think about delusional parasitosis and antipsychotics.



my good man eddie buddy, if a person is havin delusion abt infected wit parasites that is termed as delusion....

as this disease is peculiar in terms of aetiology as well as diagnostic criteria...it is termed as delusional parasitosis as the both of factors present there

as far my friends goes...yep i have some friends at RIMS n AIIMS,
i won't name them, just one point....
i'm a doctor, a pass out of medical college, kolkata...
so is it unusual havin friends in other colleges???

there r many diseases termed n named, atleast as we see in our pathology textbook...which is almost 1 Ft in thickness
now compare it with medicine book, it's almost 2 inches lesser thick
so there's no remedy of all diseases

if ya don't kno the diagnosis or causative organism of that damn parasite how can ya give a patient antiparasitic drugs?????
this morgellons or DP whatever ya want to call it...has got only symptomatic management
check wat lalam said abt symptoms
does it ring any bell????

american dermatologists' term= delusional parasitosis
where delusion part is established n treated
n parasitosis part, organism is yet to be detected

just wish there won't b any outsourcing in future
godspeed


----------



## eddie (Mar 29, 2007)

Can you tell us which books you followed in your medical college related to Pathology and Medicine? As far as I know the most popular books for pathology and medicine are Robbins & Cotran and Harrison's respectively where the latter is thicker (since it comes in 3 volumes) and no it is no where near 1ft in thickness (even after keeping all 3 books one over other). Which 1ft thick book are you talking about here? The only thicker book I have seen that lies between Harrison's and Robbins is probably Bailey & Love's which is also not 1ft thick.

Also for your kind information (although you should know it as you are already a doctor), any disease is classed after its causative agent has been found. Delusion cannot be clubbed with any disease that has some organic cause and thus delusional parasitosis is "not a parasitic" disease...not because parasites have not been found...but because it is considered as delusion. It is being treated for Delusions...because it is a delusion. There are no two ways about it.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 29, 2007)

i think disease already affected here


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 29, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Can you tell us which books you followed in your medical college related to Pathology and Medicine? As far as I know the most popular books for pathology and medicine are Robbins & Cotran and Harrison's respectively where the latter is thicker (since it comes in 3 volumes) and no it is no where near 1ft in thickness (even after keeping all 3 books one over other). Which 1ft thick book are you talking about here? The only thicker book I have seen that lies between Harrison's and Robbins is probably Bailey & Love's which is also not 1ft thick.
> 
> Also for your kind information (although you should know it as you are already a doctor), any disease is classed after its causative agent has been found. Delusion cannot be clubbed with any disease that has some organic cause and thus delusional parasitosis is "not a parasitic" disease...not because parasites have not been found...but because it is considered as delusion. It is being treated for Delusions...because it is a delusion. There are no two ways about it.



newayz i'm not here to argue...
@shri75...yep he he he

eddie buddy it's not my term not my treatment...
it's all theirs...bloody sams
so don't blame me

kotran,kumar n robbins...4 volumes....for MD path
harrison's internal med...2 volumes(not3)...for MD med

what i've stated before is not my belief
and i'm not here to educate ppl abt that
so no point arguing
if ya think it that way...then think buddy
regards


----------



## eddie (Mar 29, 2007)

If you are not here to educate people then at least don't support FUD. If you are a doctor then you should be one of the people in front condemning such delusional diseases rather than fuelling mass hysteria.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 29, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> i think disease already affected here



Ah i see. You are the first patient.


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 30, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> If you are not here to educate people then at least don't support FUD. If you are a doctor then you should be one of the people in front condemning such delusional diseases rather than fuelling mass hysteria.



chill...
ya told ur part...n i've mine
regards


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 30, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Ah i see. You are the first patient.


 

no I dont think so, its those who are having delusional talk on delusional disease.


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 30, 2007)

hey saiki,
wow, u and eddie have made de atmosphere really hot here. have fun both of u.


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Mar 30, 2007)

i really dun understand why cant ppl jus stop fighting over USELESS petty issues ..leading nowhere!..coz this is jus a forum and none of ur "arguments" are gonna change the world!...waste of time...all of those ppl..and waste of posts in fact!...puhlease get a life!


----------



## eddie (Mar 30, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> no I dont think so, its those who are having delusional talk on delusional disease.


 Delusional talk? Do you even know the meaning of delusion? Go and look it up in some dictionary first.


			
				apoorv.sharma said:
			
		

> ...puhlease get a life!


^ People like you amuse me. If you don't want to get involved in a thread...stay out of it. Don't read and don't post. Telling someone to get a life just proves how unworthy you are for the world and don't have anything good to do in your own life.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 31, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Delusional talk? Do you even know the meaning of delusion? Go and look it up in some dictionary first.
> 
> calm down buddy, and i dont need to be educated by you


----------

